# What Does Music Mean To You?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What does music mean to you?

What is music?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Music is the only thing that understands me.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Music is how you communicate when words are insufficient.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Music is escapism and, other than when I was a runner, the best natural high.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"Hey, look at me!" 

Also what @Paul M said..


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

some situations i can deal with using words
some situations i can deal with using technical drawings
the rest of my experience i can deal with using music
j


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It just makes the day go by.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Music has been my life. I almost failed grade six music because I wouldn't open my mouth to sing or participate in class. If I sang I got beat up on the school yard. If I fought back I was punished by admin. Three years later music was cool. Go figure. 

I've made my living in music for 20+ years, more or less full time, and intermittently for the previous 25 years, but I haven't been bullied for it since elementary school.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I would say "leisure time elation", yeah !


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Music has been my life. I almost failed grade six music because I wouldn't open my mouth to sing or participate in class. If I sang I got beat up on the school yard. If I fought back I was punished by admin. Three years later music was cool. Go figure.
> 
> I've made my living in music for 20+ years, more or less full time, and intermittently for the previous 25 years, but I haven't been bullied for it since elementary school.


I failed recorder in gr 2 or 3 and trumpet in gr 8....that was about it for school.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

It's the one thing I'm still getting better at.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Been playing pretty much all my life and that's that. 

Looking for a meaning would just put a limit on it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I once heard music defined as an intentional series of sounds & silences-intended to be music.
Which kind of fits--but may not cover it all.
And music is in the ear of the be hearer so to speak.

To me personally?
Music is a good thing-it helps deal with negative emotions and stuff like that.
It helps elevate the good things.
It's individual and communal.
If I'm the only one who likes the music--no problem.
If others do too, cool.

It ties in with so much of what we do.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I’ve been thinking about this for two days now. I don’t have words to express what music means to me. I don’t think it can be put into words. I know I like it. I know it’s important to me. It’s a way to express emotion.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

The whole problem can be stated quite simply by asking, 'Is there a meaning to music?' My answer would be, 'Yes.' And 'Can you state in so many words what the meaning is?' My answer to that would be, 'No.'
Aaron Copland (1900 - 1990)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

It's a vehicle for my spirit. Whatever the fuck that means. Comfort, emotion, tendencies, articulation, consideration, health, escape, my very soul.

Either that or it's just something I like a hella lot. You decide.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Music Mean To You?*

Music is not mean to me.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Tough question to answer.

At the risk of sounding pretentious, it's a bit like the myth of humans receiving fire from Prometheus. I mean, sure, you can get by without it, but once it's a part of your life, it's essential.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

In 1965, I realized that music was everything. With the exception of my family, that's still true.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

Music is essentially useless, as life is. 
George Santayana (1863 - 1952)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Tough one... music to me means so many things. I play music, and because of that love of playing, I can now tinker with the actual instrument. I swapped out a pick-up for a buddy a while back, he said "when did you learn to do that"? cause when we were in high school we attempted something similar, and it did not end well. 
I don't just hear music, I listen!!! I reconnected with an old friend, I asked what music she was into. She said, "I don't know... I usually just say "_Hey Google, play some music_"". I nearly hung up! 
I read about music. I have too many music bios to even think of counting... Cause I want back stories about the music I love. 
And to quote Keef: 
A painter has a blank canvas
A writer has reams of empty paper. 
A musician has silence. 

My connection to music is too vast to put into typed words. I hope that's not too pretentious sounding.


----------

